# Tyranitar in Platinum?



## LegoPirate (May 2, 2009)

Is it Possible to Get a Tyranitar in platnium?


----------



## Orange (May 2, 2009)

If you can catch a Larvitar...


----------



## reedstr16 (May 2, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> If you can catch a Larvitar...


well obviously hahaha
idk if you can catch one though you might have to trade


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 2, 2009)

You can use Pal Park.


----------



## LegoPirate (May 2, 2009)

ok


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 4, 2009)

You can catch a Larvitar and evolve it.

Yes it is possible to get a Larvitar if they are swarming in a certain area.


----------



## bittermeat (May 4, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Yes it is possible to get a Larvitar if they are swarming in a certain area.


This.


----------



## Pokeman (May 4, 2009)

their swarming pokemon, so just check with the little girl in the town to c if their out. u know swarming and all.


----------

